

Bibliography of Programming Languages Implementation - silentbicycle
http://www.ventonegro.org/2008/07/bibliography-of-programming-languages-implementation/

======
silentbicycle
Ack, it seems to have gone down. Google cache here:

[http://74.125.95.132/search?q=cache:VZ3UpIzqbUIJ:www.ventone...](http://74.125.95.132/search?q=cache:VZ3UpIzqbUIJ:www.ventonegro.org/2008/07/bibliography-
of-programming-languages-
implementation/+Bibliography+of+Programming+Languages+Implementation)

